# The garage repairing my RV have damaged the coachwork!



## 98399 (Mar 29, 2006)

There were many tears today...if you read my previous post RVGirl needs help!
you will already know some of the problems I've been having with my first American motorhome...

Anyway, the garage have had my RV for a fortnight now and have not communicated with me nearly enough. I went down there today to pick it up by hook or by crook and on the way down they told me they've just damaged it. There is a cut along the length of the passenger side...all along and the door is damaged too. It's aluminium coachwork and it looks like it's been tin-opened!
Apparently it happened about an hour before we got there...when pulling out to go into the workshop they scraped the whole offside against one of their recovery trucks.

Now they are very apologetic (ha ha) and will repair the damage (at their cost of course) but I have no idea if you can still get the panels for my motorhome?
It's a 1984/5 Chevy Honey A class??

Can anyone suggest suppliers etc I can put them on to - I've only actually had the wagon in my possession for 1hr since buying it  I want to get it back ASAP!!!

Thanks

Hannah


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

That Really Sucks :x :x :x 
You have my sympathies and hope you can get this sorted out to your full satisfaction. You don't seem to be having much luck with it I hope this changes for you.

Regards Karl


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

How awful! Hope you get it fixed. Have just booked my Damon for bodywork repairs into Houghtons in Bloxwich (recommended from another forum) who do much work for Travelworld. They may be able to help. 01922 712377, speak to Mick if you can. Good luck!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I am SO sorry!! My sympathies ....!! Do hope this is sorted out ok! Ana x


----------

